# Mill Lighting



## freeidaho (Feb 9, 2014)

Howdy,
How do y'all light up your setup area on your mills?

 I saw a LED fixture that went around the spindle in one post or video.  But most videos or pictures don't show much in the way of work area lighting.  Since I am planning a new base and enclosure, I'd like to plan in some lighting if that is the right thing to do.

What do y'all use?

kr


----------



## papermaker (Feb 9, 2014)

What kind of mill do you have? I added some LED lights that flood the mill table with nice clean light and are adjustable so you can move them closer or further from the work. This are mounted on a Little Machine Shop mill. And they're inexpensive....about $15 / light at Lowes Home Improvement


----------



## dickr (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a couple of halogen lights on goose neck type holders. That's on a Bridgeport. They are about 7+ yrs old , still workin. Also overhead fluorescents on both sides.
dickr


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 9, 2014)

When I acquired my CNC mill, I went to Home Depot and purchased a fluorescent tube lamp fixture like the one my garage already had, which I installed on the ceiling right on top of the new work area. It improved things, but it wasn't the end of it, so when Tormach released the spindle lamp I added that one as well.

I don't think I will ever have enough light. I could fire up an entire sun in my garage and I bet I would still be able to benefit from a couple extra lights on the side. If we don't melt first, that is ;-)


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone,

What do you think of this concept?

How about a length of track lighting track, say 36" long or so, attached to a high point on the mill.  Then the wide range of track lighting fixtures and light types would be available for the choosing.  Like Spot's, LED, Flood, etc.  Possibly a fixture on the right and a fixture on the left, sort of like papermaker's photo above, but up higher out of the coolant splash zone.  Or maybe two fixtures on a side.  Flexibility is good.  The track lighting track would only require one power cord, no matter how many fixtures are attached, so that simplifies wiring it up.

I'm buying a Tormach 1100 in the spring, so along with a homemade base and enclosure, I am planning all the other ancillary items too.

Thanks again for your help,

kr


----------

